
Burger King TV Ad Designed to Trigger Google Home Devices - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-12/burger-king-ad-threatens-to-renew-debate-over-voice-devices
======
jonwachob91
Expect edits to come from McDonalds, Wendy's, Chick-fil-a, any any other fast
food chain looking to strike a comical blow.

